# Massey 150 diesel (1969/70) front end loader kit - where do I find one?



## newtractorbuddy (Feb 19, 2021)

Hello, I have a Massey 150 diesel that I would like to put a front end loader on. Who sells these kits these days? Thanks!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Here's one to give you and idea.There are more out there.


SSB Tractor: Tractor Front End Loaders


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Here's one problem with installing a loader on a MF 150 tractor..... You cannot install a front engine-mounted hydraulic pump for a loader because there is a steering knuckle in the way. MF used to make a modified piece to get around this problem, but that is ancient history. The tractor's internal hydraulics are only about 4.5 gpm, which makes for a pathetically slooooow loader operation. You can use a PTO driven hydraulic pump. I did that many years ago with a 150. 

Here's a 150 with a loader in salvage (if they still have it??):



MASSEY-FERGUSON 150


Stock Number: EQ-21893
All States Ag Parts Has Salvaged A Massey-Ferguson 150 Tractor For Used Parts. This Unit Was Dismantled At Wisconsin Tractor Parts In Black Creek, Wi. Call 877-530-2010 To Speak To A Parts Expert About Availability And Pricing. Reference Number Eq-21893 For Information About This Particular Unit....

All States Ag Parts - Black Creek, WI
Black Creek, Wisconsin
Phone: (877) 530-201


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. Here's one to give you and idea.There are more out there.
> 
> 
> SSB Tractor: Tractor Front End Loaders


Bill, that is certainly a nice looking loader. If you keep showing that loader, I am going to be enticed to buy one myself!


----------



## newtractorbuddy (Feb 19, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. Here's one to give you and idea.There are more out there.
> 
> 
> SSB Tractor: Tractor Front End Loaders


Thanks! I did find them and wrote them an email. No reply. Then I called and I got their answering machine - a lady who mentions her own name in the message - not the business (in other words "You reached Mary", not "You reached SSB Tractors". Do you know if they are still open for business? If not, anyone else you know of who sells these kits?


----------



## newtractorbuddy (Feb 19, 2021)

sixbales said:


> Here's one problem with installing a loader on a MF 150 tractor..... You cannot install a front engine-mounted hydraulic pump for a loader because there is a steering knuckle in the way. MF used to make a modified piece to get around this problem, but that is ancient history. The tractor's internal hydraulics are only about 4.5 gpm, which makes for a pathetically slooooow loader operation. You can use a PTO driven hydraulic pump. I did that many years ago with a 150.


Thanks! I am not very concerned with the speed of operation - I have all the time in the world


----------



## Tom Wilson (Apr 30, 2021)

newtractorbuddy said:


> Hello, I have a Massey 150 diesel that I would like to put a front end loader on. Who sells these kits these days? Thanks!


I got one in Pine Knot, KY. Tom 606-516-9347 It came off of a 150. Everything you need.


----------

